# Does the Auto Settings setting in a Develop preset result in a new calculation for each picture?



## camner (Apr 7, 2019)

IIRC, in general a Develop preset is a way to apply to an image a fixed set of settings, taken from a different image at the time the preset was created.  E.g., if I took an image and increased Exposure by .25 and decreased Highlights by 50 and then created a preset, whenever I applied the preset to an image it would do exactly that, increase Exposure by .25 and decrease Highlights by 50.

BUT, if I create a preset where the only box that is checked is Auto Settings, am I correct that when I apply that preset to a new image, LR will calculate the appropriate Auto Settings corrections for that new image, rather than simply copying whatever settings had been calculated for the image that was selected when I created the preset?

And, how does it work for Lens Corrections?  If select an image taken by a given camera/lens, and create a preset and check the Lens Corrections box and apply the preset to a new image taken with a different lens, will it apply the lens corrections appropriate for the first camera or the lens corrections for the lens with which the new image was taken?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 7, 2019)

camner said:


> IIRC, in general a Develop preset is a way to apply to an image a fixed set of settings, taken from a different image at the time the preset was created.  E.g., if I took an image and increased Exposure by .25 and decreased Highlights by 50 and then created a preset, whenever I applied the preset to an image it would do exactly that, increase Exposure by .25 and decrease Highlights by 50.



Not quite....the preset will not increase Exposure and decrease Highlights by that *relative* amount, it will SET the Exposure and Highlights sliders to the _*specific*_ _*value*_ that they were at when you created the preset.



> BUT, if I create a preset where the only box that is checked is Auto Settings, am I correct that when I apply that preset to a new image, LR will calculate the appropriate Auto Settings corrections for that new image, rather than simply copying whatever settings had been calculated for the image that was selected when I created the preset?



Using Auto Settings in a preset will calculate the values separately for each image.



> And, how does it work for Lens Corrections?  If select an image taken by a given camera/lens, and create a preset and check the Lens Corrections box and apply the preset to a new image taken with a different lens, will it apply the lens corrections appropriate for the first camera or the lens corrections for the lens with which the new image was taken?



The latter, i.e. it will use the appropriate lens profile for the actual lens used for each image....so apply to a bunch of images taken with different lenses, each image should get the correct lens profile applied.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 7, 2019)

You can't use a preset for that in the develop module. After import in the library module can select the grid view, select  all, apply it and it will analyze each file separately.   As for lens corrections I have it set so it applies at import using the Develop Default Settings command.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 7, 2019)

Zenon said:


> You can't use a preset for that in the develop module.


Of course you can. Select the images, turn on AutoSync, apply preset.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 7, 2019)

I thought it just followed the first files settings and didn't analyze the following files. Sorry about that. I tried something similar long ago without success which lead me to Jeffery Friedl's plug-in - Personalized Auto Tone.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 7, 2019)

If the preset works (i.e. applies auto settings specific to each image) when it's applied during import, then it'll obviously work in the same way when applied to multiple images in Develop.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 7, 2019)

I don't use a preset but I selected 5 images while in Develop module, applied auto and it only apllied it to the first file. Not sure how that  relates. I posted long ago that Adobe did something to the Auto settings at import. After that change applying  Auto at import  wiped out all my Develop Default Settings. I noticed this around the time when they switched presets switched to xmp. Actually it was Johan who suggested I apply Auto to multiple files in the Library module after import . Maybe Adobe corrected that. I got the plug-in to control contrast. 

Also just  a few weeks ago someone at Fred Miranda mentioned that the Auto settings were inconsistent when applying at import to multiple files as opposed to applying them after import. I don't really know for sure how accurate that was as I never tested it. I suggested using the Library module or the plug-in.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 7, 2019)

Zenon said:


> I don't use a preset but I selected 5 images while in Develop module, applied auto and it only apllied it to the first file.


Did you turn on ‘AutoSync’ (the small switch on the left of the ‘Sync’ button) first before you pressed the ‘Auto’ button?


----------



## camner (Apr 7, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> Not quite....the preset will not increase Exposure and decrease Highlights by that *relative* amount, it will SET the Exposure and Highlights sliders to the _*specific*_ _*value*_ that they were at when you created the preset.


 I actually knew that and yet I phrased my question inelegantly.  Thanks for the correction.



> Using Auto Settings in a preset will calculate the values separately for each image.
> 
> The latter, i.e. it will use the appropriate lens profile for the actual lens used for each image....so apply to a bunch of images taken with different lenses, each image should get the correct lens profile applied.


Thanks.  This is what I was hoping would be the case.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 8, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Did you turn on ‘AutoSync’ (the small switch on the left of the ‘Sync’ button) first before you pressed the ‘Auto’ button?



No I didn't. That worked and good to know. Thanks. I'm still doing to use the plug-in until Adobe corrects the contrast adjustments.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 8, 2019)

Zenon said:


> Also just  a few weeks ago someone at Fred Miranda mentioned that the Auto settings were inconsistent when applying at import to multiple files as opposed to applying them after import. I don't really know for sure how accurate that was as I never tested it. I suggested using the Library module or the plug-in.


Yes, I mentioned that in another thread. I put in a bug report about that issue a while ago, and am hoping it gets fixed soon.


----------



## Zenon (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

